# Vinbrite Filter



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2011)

I am getting close to my first try at using the Vinbrite Filter. I watched the video that George has on this site and I am a little confused. I have both the filter pads and the filter papers and plan to use both. 


On the video, George says that the filter paper goes on first but he puts it in after installing the filter pad. He also has the support disc in the filter body and then the filter, then the filter paper, then the locking ring, then the funnel. The diagram in the kit shows that the filter pad goes into the filter body first, then the support disc,then the locking ring and finally the funnel. 


My questions are:


1. What is the correct position of the "support Disc?"


2. Does the filter paper go on the inlet or out let side of the filter pad?


Thank you for your help.


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 29, 2011)

In the instructions that came with mine, the order is that the wine passes through the filter pad first then through the filter paper second. The black supporting disc goes between the two. The disc should have embossed on one side that it faces the filter pad and on the other side that it faces the filter paper. If that's not embossed on yours, it probably doesn't make much difference which way it goes in between the two. The locking ring goes after the filter paper, holding those three things in place.

I trust this helps.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you, Arden. My instructions do not show the filter paper at all, just the filter pad. At least, our instructions agree on the position of the black supporting disc. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2011)

I really need to start reading things a little more closely. On the support disc, molded into the plastic are the words, "facing filter pad" on one side and "facing filter paper" on the other.So the support disc clearly goes between the two filter elements.


As my grandchildren would say, "Duh, Pap!"


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

Its kinda hard to read that printing on the disc. You have to have it tilted at just the right angle or it blends in pretty well. 

Just make sure your wine is CLEAR and do not disturb any sediment on the bottom if there is any or your filter will plug. When I was using the Vinbrite I used a ring stand clamp on the racking cane and then lowered it slowly down the carboy as the level dropped. once you get to the end its OK if you stir up any sediment as your almost done anyway.

Another word of advice. You need to tighten the locking ring good but not over tighten. If its too loose you won't get a good seal, too tight and you risk tearing the filter and the wine just pours through the little tear. If your wine only takes 30 min to filter for a red I can guarantee your filter tore. Always look at the filter after your done and look for a small rip/tear in it. 

I eventually gave up on the Vinbrite because the filters kept tearing on me....


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 1, 2011)

You must be more enthusiastic that I when tightening the ring. Haven't had any tears, but I can attest to the consequences of impatience when I tried to filter a wine before it was ready. That afforded me a good opportunity to mow the lawn &amp; take a nap before finishing up the filtering task.






I like your tip of using a clip to keep the racking cane off the bottom.

Also, if I think I might get a tiny bit of sediment, I let the carboy sit with a couple of door stops under one side. Then when it comes time to rack, I gently put the door stops on the other side of the carboy so that the side with less gunk is now on the downhill side.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

The plastic gasket warped over the first year somehow. It was flat when new and over time developed a warp of sorts. To get it to lay flat and get everything to seal properly I had to tighten more than I liked. If I didn't tighten enough you couldn't get a suction to get it to start flowing. I think my last 4-5 batches all had slightly torn filters and I went ahead and bottled. Every one of those batches has a nice fine sediment on the side of the bottle that is laying down in the rack.





Moved on to using a whole house filter these days.


----------



## Flem (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike,
Are you less likely to clog the element with fine sediment when using a whole house filter system like you would would with the Vinbrite?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

You use a vacuum pump with the whole house filter (not gravity) so fine sediment is not a problem!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there a post on this site that shows or describes the "whole house" filter system? It sounds expensive. What is involved (materials &amp; labor) and how much does it cost? I am "handy" so I am sure I could install it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Flem (Apr 2, 2011)

I suggest you contact Wade. He sells the systems. They are actually a pretty simple design. Good luck!!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2011)

The filters and housing are actually very inexpensive. The pump is the expensive part but not all that bad if this is a hobby you will stay with for years. You can use the pump for degassing as well as racking to boot!


----------



## Kerry (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a link on another forum that shows the whole house filter set up. Its pretty simple. The largest cost is the vacuum pump but you can probably do the whole set up for $150 to $200.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11502&amp;page=2&amp;highlight=house+filter


----------



## Rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

It definitely sounds like the whole house is the way to go, given all the other functions that the system performs,e.g. racking and degassing. I will contact Wade as Flem suggested. I have a birhday coming ina couple months, so I might buy it for myself! Thanks for all the information.


Actually, I have only used my Vinbrite one time and it seemed to have worked well. It was strange, though, when I took it apart to remove the pad and paper and clean the unit, it appeared that the pad had a tear in just one side, i.e. it did not go all the way through. I was using the filter paper also and I got good results with the Sangiovese that I was filtering.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmm.........

Sounds familiar!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 3, 2011)

I contacted Wade and have heard back from him. The whole house filter is definitely the way to go. Now, if I can only slip a line item into the budget that sounds critical (That is how Washington does it)...let's see, "potables improvement," no sounds too mundane. "Mission essential oenological amelioration apparatus!" Now we're talking!


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a brand of whole house filters anyone can recommend? I have the mini-jet but whole house filter seems easier and less messy.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you already have a vacuum pump?


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, thanks - have used it for racking and degassing and think I may be ready for the next step in vacuum living


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2011)

I use this site and this filter. 
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks to all - I have received an answer to my question!
Wayne


----------

